# Moebius jupiter 2 help



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello friends!
Due to other priorities, I have been out of action for awhile.
Eventually i'll be posting again, with hopefully some newer built MOEBIUS kits.
This summer i had moved to a new residence, And my Jupiter 2 kit sustained some damage to it's front viewport.
By damage i mean a lot of major scratches.
when i attempted to polish them out, They got worse and even fogged up in a few places. ( After using some cheapo plastic polish.)
I guess it is the type of plastic the view port is made of? As i have polished the plastic dome and no problems.
My question is..Do any of you kind modelers have an extra viewport & the piece that it glues into that you would not mind parting with? I don't mind paying for the items, Just shoot me a PM, And will get back to you as soon as possible!
I'm not sure if Frank is still selling replacement parts, Or if the J2 is even still in production.
Any help is GREATLY appreciated! The rest of the ship and interior is still in presentable shape, And hate to have to shell out for a whole new kit:drunk:
Thanks! Mark.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Best bet...Contact Frank at Moebius.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

spocks beard said:


> Hello friends!
> Due to other priorities, I have been out of action for awhile.
> Eventually i'll be posting again, with hopefully some newer built MOEBIUS kits.
> This summer i had moved to a new residence, And my Jupiter 2 kit sustained some damage to it's front viewport.
> ...


Couldn't it be replaced by some acrylic sheet? I saw a modeler in Japan replaced the plastic with what looked like thin glass cut to size. Just a suggestion.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

You could try a thin layer of Future floor polish.

Brush it on very lightly, keep it away from dust and try and support it as level as you can.

It is self leveling so the brush strokes will vanish but it will flow slowly.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Even after you polish clear plastic it may be hazy or cloudy but a dip in Future will fix that. If the parts are not glued in place, clean them and dip them in Future and allow to dry. 

Failing that, contact Moebius and see if they can provide you with new ones.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Moebius is great about selling you parts at very nominal fees. I had to replace a Chariot canopy and it was like 4 bucks. Thier customer service dept. is great!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the replys


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the replys:thumbsup:
I don't think i'll be going the future polish rout, But trying to contact Frank sounds like a good idea. 
I'll check out the MOEBIUS web site later today and shoot him a message.
Hopefully he still has an inventory of spare parts for this kit.
I'll let ya know the outcome. Thanks again every one!:wave:

PS, Tim i recently checked out your Chariots in progress post..Great work my friend, And Capt. Han, Congrats on all of your wonderful kit projects!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

If you have the means, I'd recommend using pieces of glass slide. not only would be clearer but also easier to clean and more durable


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Excellent idea, Lou.

If slide glass is unavailable, cheap picture frames use very thin glass and this might be an alternative.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Believe it or not, toothpaste is an excellent vehicle for polishing clear plastic. It has just the right mildly abrasive quality to get the job done without creating other problems. Follow that operation up by buffing with a waxed-based furniture polish, such as "Favor." These techniques were invaluable to me after an incident with my mini Chariot scratch build way back when. If your J2 view port is past the point of no return, please keep them in mind for the future.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Greetings, And thank you every one for your suggestions regarding my dilemma.

So far, After checking for a replacement viewport..The only alternative at the present time is to either suck it up and take the loss and live with it.. Or locate a decent clear plastic scratch remover & Anti fogger.

As far as replacing the viewport with acrylic or using Future polish, While both brilliant ideas...Since i already have the clear viewport tightly glued in to the viewport frame, I would most certainly destroy the frame & Viewport trying to remove the clear assembly.:drunk:

The best thing i can do now is to find a polish that can at least remove some of the main damage, And eventually locate a replacement part/parts.
Can any one recommend a good plastic polisher/scratch remover available at the local Lowes?

Also, After reading my original post i find that it kind of came off as rather arrogant & Pushy.
I mean most modelers that have this kit are not going to want to part with any pieces, Unless they are sitting on a big stash of this kit, So any new members & regulars that may have been put off by my original thread..Please accept my apologies.:dude:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

you dont have to take the view port out to use Future. Just get a large, soft, CLEAN brush, and brush it on. Future self levels and will not show brush marks.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I keep reading how good future is for fixing problems in clear plastic.
So, Having a steady hand am tempted to try it out.
If not, will check out any other available plastic polish/scratch remover available at local hobby shop, And Lowes stores. 
Will let you know the outcome djnick66:thumbsup:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Trust me,

The future will work.

another thing to try is the toothpaste, but I can't imagine the future would not work.


----------

